# Patch stuck in barrel...IDIOT !!



## zero (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi Everyone

It's not the best way I'd like to post my first entry on a shooting forum.
Would have preferred 500m head shot or something....however.

Cleaning my 17hmr bolt action with pull wire and patch and it's stuck about 0.5 inches in. Obviously the wire is hanging out of the barrel so I can't use wooden dowels. Any ideas people ??

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Get some lubrications of some sort in there. I've never used it, but tons of people on here have suggested kroil. What way were you pulling it thru and is it a bolt or semi?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

How in the HELL did you do that? :lol:

You may be screwed! How bad is it stuck? Did you really reef on it? Air pressure maybe? I'm not sure.

I'm assuming it is stuck closest to the chamber end, right?


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Hmmm...... too much patch. I have done that on my HM2 before, but not as bad as what you are indicating. Mine came out with a good hard pull. Here is some good advice a little too late. A .17 cal bore is pretty small and you need to be careful how big of a patch you try to stuff down it. A larger cal is pretty forgiving, but not a .17.

You are going to ruin something here, I think that's a safe bet. Let's try to keep it to cleaning tools and save the weapon. Are you cleaning from the breech end or the muzzle?

If it is the muzzle, you could un-screw the rod and try pulling with some vise-grips or something.

If you are cleaning from the breech end, you could try coming from the other direction with another rod. I guess that might work no matter what end you started at.

More lube may help, but I think that with it that tight, if you soak more lube into the patch, it may swell and get tighter.

Good luck.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Sorry I didn't see that bolt action part. That should at least make it easier. How does the patch pulling attachment attach to the cord? Does is maybe screw on somehow? If it does you might be able unscrew it and push a dowel through the end that you are pulling the patch too. If it is only about a 1/2 inch in don't try pulling it through anymore because it is now in the chamber and pulling on it more will only make it worse by pulling it into the bore. Be careful with the rifling whatever you do.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh, now I understand the problem. That's a toughy.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Go to a gunsmith...................... :sniper:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

This may sound extreme but take the barrel and action off the stock, remove the bolt and gently chuck the action top up in a vice. carefully place 2 or 3 drops of lighter fluid into the bore to soak into the patch. Then light it............. should just be a very small flame about like a birthday cake candle. Put tension on the wire that is hanging out of the barrel until you feel movement, then stop until the flame dies out. This may free up the patch enough to pull it on through. I don't see how this would damage the gun any but you would need to do a good cleaning and scrubbing job. This may be a hair brained idea and I'm sure someone will correct me if so, but I can't think of any other method short of a gunsmith removing the barrel to get it out. Only thing I use on my .17 is a bore snake which works quite well.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Only problem with lighting it would maybe be whatever the cable is coated with going up to and maybe sticking in the rifling? Let us know what brand the system you are using is and maybe we can think of more ideas after knowing how it is made.


----------



## zero (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice guys.

Well it's stuck breach end.

The wire is screwed onto the patch holder but with it being wire not rod it just twists and doesn't unscrew. Tried lighting the patch but it's that tight it won't burn, it's looking more and more like a gunsmit :roll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You may have to go to a gunsmith, so you might as well go for broke. Get something on that wire that you can pull hard enough to get it through or strip out the threads. If the threads strip, then at least you can try a small wood dowel, or brass rod down the bore to push it out. At this point you haven't got much to loose by trying.


----------



## 8x56mn (Mar 14, 2007)

Well I could give you some free advice that has always worked when some nimrod brings one into the shop with this problem, but the problem with that is theres always someone who knows different.


----------

